# In hindsight



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Should we have grabbed Bynum at 8 instead of Channing?? I am not opposed to the signing of James,but it is interesting....

Had Channing dominated summer ball and shown a bit more on the defensive end would Zeke have still signed JJ??(i know its early)

Is Zeke thinking Frye is more of a 4 than 5??? 

Is Frye much less "polished" than Zeke anticipated??

If Channing is our center of the future,but a project,would we have been better off developing Bynum who has a higher ceiling than Frye???

I think Sweetney is the biggest piece to the puzzle..If he comes into camp ready to abuse opponents and does so,I would have gone with Bynum.If Sweetney comes into camp looking like the cookie monster,it wont be long to see Frye and Jerome closing the freeway


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Bynam has a higher ceiling than Frye? Dasagana Diop was compared to Shaq too.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Bynam has a higher ceiling than Frye? Dasagana Diop was compared to Shaq too.


socrates,you are truly one demented twisted tormented Knick fan..I cant figure you out,other than you like to snipe and bait..and be the nannering neighbob of negativity...

You bash Zeke 24/7...Yet i think you like the Frye draft pick..Which means you must love nate...

Or you think Bynum is garbage and frye is trash...

Say Hi to Scott for me


----------



## Knick49 (Jul 8, 2005)

This was posted on one of the local Knicks' message boards:

5564. So i was at the summer league...

by Vegasknicks, 7/14/05 18:55 ET

And I thought I'd make some comments regarding our new acquisitions:

Nate Robinson: I was one of the skeptics when I first heard that we had acquired this guy. After watching him play I believe that he can make an impact and even be a starter one day. He plays more like he is 6 feet+ rather than 5'9". He has a great handle, and saw him get through a couple of half court traps without a problem. His quickness is amazing, he passes the ball really well, AND he moves without the ball, which is something I notice Steph and JC do not do much of. He also has a jumper, in addition to being able to dunk with 2 hands. Only thing I worry about with him is if he gets injured. Lots of potential here.

David Lee: I was actually most impressed with this guy. He has the strong post-up game that the Knicks have been sorely lacking. He is big, strong and fast. He was getting the ball in the post, and was spinning off his man to the basket so quickly, that in most cases, all the defender could do was stand and watch. Plays tough defense too. Will be interesting to see how he turns out.

Channing Frye: Everyone was down on Channing's performance in the summer league, but I didnt think it was all that bad. I was there for the Knicks-Nets game where he had 10 fouls. Channing was definitely being aggressive on D, but what people don't realize is that this was a summer league for the referees too, and they were calling everything that even remotely looked like a foul. They were getting so far behind, that the 7 PM games were being started instead at 830. The point of this being that we shouldn't read too much into Channing's foul problems. He also has a solid post-up game, and with the right attitude, I think he is going to become a solid NBA player.

The draft is all about potential, and I think our picks have loads and loads of it. I am not the biggest supporter of Isaih, but I have to give credit where it is due, he did a good job in this draft


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I had no idea how good nate was until recently...

I like Frye..Hes intelligent and hardworking,two very underrated qualities..i dont think he will be a dominant 5,but I do think he can be a good 5 and a very very good 4.

I watched alot of Lee during March madness and think he has big upside..He singlehandedly destroyed kentuckys front line on the boards and has shown to be a great rebounder against summer league comp...Hes a jump shot away from being very good...

I love Zekes moves..I think hes a great evaluator of young talent.If hes going to be second guessed,its not going to be on JJ or Frye..Its going to be on not pulling the trigger on Q for Kwame,should Kwame pan out


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> I had no idea how good nate was until recently...
> 
> I like Frye..Hes intelligent and hardworking,two very underrated qualities..i dont think he will be a dominant 5,but I do think he can be a good 5 and a very very good 4.
> 
> ...


excellent post. i agree 100%


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Bynum is so raw it isn't even funny. He's not the athletic freak people make him out to be either. He's got a very similar situation to gerald green, who may wow people with dunks but has no clue what to do when it comes to playing basketball. Bynum at this point makes Darko Milicic look like Vlade Divac. Seriously.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Bynum is so raw it isn't even funny. He's not the athletic freak people make him out to be either. He's got a very similar situation to gerald green, who may wow people with dunks but has no clue what to do when it comes to playing basketball. Bynum at this point makes Darko Milicic look like Vlade Divac. Seriously.


Speaking of Darko,he looks terrible...Lampe brutalised him down low..he cant hold position down low....


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> Speaking of Darko,he looks terrible...Lampe brutalised him down low..he cant hold position down low....


That's a matter of opinion I think, can't, or won't. Darko's natural reaction is to float to the outside where he can get an easier shot because of his height. This mentality has yet to be erased and at this point should either be refined or should be completely beaten out of him.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> Speaking of Darko,he looks terrible...Lampe brutalised him down low..he cant hold position down low....


Yes Lampe is awesome.... yet ANOTHER GUy.. ahah whatever I hope to see him back and do well, but darko man, jesus, he's weaker mentally than kwame.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

i think the thign that zeke did on draft night that surprised me was he played it pretty safe and didnt make a bold or head scratching pick..

then again he knows his job could be in jeopardy a year or two more out of the playoffs and wanted three guys who could contribute right away rather thren a project with more upside who may be a star in 4 or 5 years but he doesnt have that time for the player to develop..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Keith Closs said:


> i think the thign that zeke did on draft night that surprised me was he played it pretty safe and didnt make a bold or head scratching pick..
> 
> then again he knows his job could be in jeopardy a year or two more out of the playoffs and wanted three guys who could contribute right away rather thren a project with more upside who may be a star in 4 or 5 years but he doesnt have that time for the player to develop..



maybe he knew he was going to go after a headscratcher in free agency..stro,kwame,james or hunter


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Keith Closs said:


> i think the thign that zeke did on draft night that surprised me was he played it pretty safe and didnt make a bold or head scratching pick..
> 
> then again he knows his job could be in jeopardy a year or two more out of the playoffs and wanted three guys who could contribute right away rather thren a project with more upside who may be a star in 4 or 5 years but he doesnt have that time for the player to develop..


Yeah, Isiah went for on base percentage rather than homeruns. I think he did a good job overall. Frye was a "sensible" choice at 8, Nate will be cool to have regardless of his draft order, and with Lee, anytime you get a keeper at #30 it's a success. Lots of late round picks don't even make the squad.

I think there are tow reasons he took the approach he did (putting aside the possibility that some other guys may simply have been nabbed before he picked):

1) with these three picks he got guys who can play and hang together. They knew each other from their prior summer leagues and they all can play the up-tempo and defensive game that we so sorely needed. So not only can they all contribute soon, they can contribute together, as a unit. And they are all hardworking "character" guys (not to be confused with Mormons).

2) buy taking this safe approach where everyone makes the squad and earns some PT soon Isiah has added more trading chips, and I think he still sees trades as our primary vehicle to improvement. Sure someone would take a distant prospect in a trade, but not like they'd take a tempo changer or difference maker - someone who can come in and produce.

It's all about compiling assets right now. Layden had few, Isiah has some. Last year our assets didn't really work together - at least this new batch of draftees does (to whatever degree we don't know yet, but at least they're clicking in SL). So they have a chance to be greater than the sum of the parts, which is something that can rarely be said of a Marbury led team.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

what I think is IT went for winners and players with high IQ. He grabbed the senior from Arizona who even Ed Stepanski said he wanted, he got the 5'9 point guard from washington who got them to the sweet sixteen, and he chosed the power forward who dominated at the chicago pre draft camp. Each are atheletic and want to push the tempo


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> what I think is IT went for winners and players with high IQ. He grabbed the senior from Arizona who even Ed Stepanski said he wanted, he got the 5'9 point guard from washington who got them to the sweet sixteen, and he chosed the power forward who dominated at the chicago pre draft camp. Each are atheletic and want to push the tempo


I agree with you 100 %..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

In defense of Darko, Lampe has about 40 pounds on him, and Lampe has shown more in the regular season than Darko to begin with anyway. Again, 20 years old is not the age to judge a big man. Realistically Darko is about as good as Krstic was at the same age - and the Nets left Krstic in Europe for a year before bringing him over at 21, and even then he didn't play immediately.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> In defense of Darko, Lampe has about 40 pounds on him, and Lampe has shown more in the regular season than Darko to begin with anyway. Again, 20 years old is not the age to judge a big man. Realistically Darko is about as good as Krstic was at the same age - and the Nets left Krstic in Europe for a year before bringing him over at 21, and even then he didn't play immediately.


Most of the reports have been really really negative on Darko.The biggest criticism is he tends to shy away from the basket and float whn the going gets tough..

To lampes credit,he came to the league around 235-240,bulked up and has become an interior presence who doesnt mind banging..And the days of the 3pt attempts appear to be history


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Lampe came in a 270...*

according to pre-draft reports. He was big enopugh...he just needed to get stronger. I hated that trade then, and I hate it now...unless Marbury brings us a real player in a trade. I think Lampe has a shot at being a decent 5, given some time.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Lampe came in a 270...*



alphadog said:


> according to pre-draft reports. He was big enopugh...he just needed to get stronger. I hated that trade then, and I hate it now...unless Marbury brings us a real player in a trade. I think Lampe has a shot at being a decent 5, given some time.


you rather have Lampe as a decent 5 then marbury?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't like Marbury...*

as a TEAM player...never have. He was so good at such a young age that he became way too full of himself. He is not a winner despite his incredible abilities. He's lazy on defense and can't run an uptempo offense. Not only that, but he apparently inspires nothing but dislike and turmoil wherever he goes. Besides, 5's are a lot tougher to find than PGs. Every draft has 4-6 guys that have the potential to be great PG's but very few that have the potential be decent centers. Lampe has a ways to go to be decent but he is still very young.

We also gave up Lampe, McDyess(nice backup but the Knicks rushed him back), a #1 in '04, an additional #1 in the future, plus expiring contracts, while taking on more bad contracts for NY. Still think it was a good trade?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> We also gave up Lampe, McDyess(nice backup but the Knicks rushed him back), a #1 in '04, an additional #1 in the future, plus expiring contracts, while taking on more bad contracts for NY. Still think it was a good trade?


Glad to see people finally jumped on my bandwagon after a year.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Your bandwagon my butt...*

The fact that you agree almost makes me want to take an opposing view. If you need to find out who was the earliest, most vocal dissenter, you merely have to ask my pals Truth and Oak. We went 'round and 'round about these trades. I also hated the TT trade but have to admit that it was probably a wash.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Eh, even broken clocks are right twice a day.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lampe came in a 270...*



NYKBaller said:


> you rather have Lampe as a decent 5 then marbury?



I'd rather have lampe period than have done the marbury trade. Sure MArbury's more talented right now, but he's not going to take you anywhere.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Oak...*

"Eh, even broken clocks are right twice a day."

If you're talkin' about Rashidi, its a great line......

If you're talkin' about me, what a horrible thing to say....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Hey Oak...*



alphadog said:


> "Eh, even broken clocks are right twice a day."
> 
> If you're talkin' about Rashidi, its a great line......
> 
> If you're talkin' about me, what a horrible thing to say....


It's directed at anyone who tries to sound smarter than me.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rashidi said:


> Glad to see people finally jumped on my bandwagon after a year.


Yeah your bandwagon :nonono:


----------

